# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Femrat Shqiptare moderne apo????

## Black_Mamba

*Si fillim ju kerkoj ndjes gjinis me te bute dhe me te bukur per hapjen e temes,po kisha deshir te di mendimet e juaja rreth femrave Shqiptare,si ju duken a jane te moderuara apo i ka mblu eresira e femrave te jashtme,dhe mundohen ti ndjekin ata por me duket se edhe i kane kalu.

Ju lutem jepni mendimin tuaj rreth kesaj,pa keckuptime nga gjinia femrore.* :syte zemra:

----------


## Black_Mamba

*Dhe ju lutem moderatoreve nese eshte e hapur edhe njeher tjeter kjo tema le ta bashkojn me te vetem dua tme informojn,se u mundova ta gjej po nuk e pash kundi.

Respekte.*

----------


## mario_kingu

un mendoj se sja kan iden pasi  veshjet e tyre jan skandaloze 
[keto sjan per te tera po per shumicen me sa kam par ketu flas per vete dmth cfar mendoj un]
psh  mendoj se femrat  shqiptare qe jetojn jasht  ato po kan nje veshje te bukur edhe e ndjekin moden 

edhe pse jo jan moderne

----------


## Edvin83

Femrat ne Tirane vishen ne menyre skandaloze, shoqet e mia te huaja, kur vijne ne Tirane me thone qe ne kete menyre vishen vetem prostitutat ne vendet e Evropes perendimore.

----------


## celyy

N'vendin ku jetoj, femrat vishen shum ekstrem (gjysem lakuriq) dhe zakonisht jan nga fshatrat per rreth.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Jane "modernizuar" me shume se sa duhet. Modernizimin e kane mare per se mbrapshti, pasi jane modernizuar vetem nga pamja e jashtme, ndersa nga brenda jane sketerre, jane bosh fare dhe i kane vene vetes qellim motive shume siperfaqesore, para dhe seks, ky eshte modernizimi i femrave shqiptare.

----------


## ooooo

> Femrat ne Tirane vishen ne menyre skandaloze, shoqet e mia te huaja, kur vijne ne Tirane me thone qe ne kete menyre vishen vetem prostitutat ne vendet e Evropes perendimore.


ky eshte fakt :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Dorontina

shum teme me vend ...
*Vertet femrat shqiptare jan larg modrrnizimit* edhe pse jan te bukura dhe kopjojn mjaft...
i kan floket e bukura por frizerkat jan 00000 (xero) perdorin kishe llak per flok qe ketu perdoret per flok te zezakve (jo llak po lepak) e per ne ai i kput krejt  kurse ....ata qe presin dhe rregullojn mir jan shum shtrejt me shtrejt se ne perendim ! kam ndegju qe marrin nuseve 70 100 euro per nji rregullim flokesh dhe lyarje pa lidhje ...
*teshat pse ti kritikojm teshat se ne treg ke vetem mall kinez Numer Unik* per kineze , po ku hy une ne to ?
teshat e mira ne butiqe ok kish te mira kishte edhe numra por edhe qmimi si ketu ne europ nji fustan 85 euro  per perdit kurse per dasma 100 200 300 400 euro...
e si te jen moderrne me paga qe kan ?????
robaqepsja per nji fustan te thejsht kerkon 30 euro !!!
kepucat ashtu kinese qe vallahi ma para ta kput gishtin se te kputet rrypi ...i prishen kembet ....shoqeri e pa pjekur ....
Kjo modë ti shtjerr xhepat e te len me te meta.psikofizike..
*po i pershendes polikanet e shqiptarve me kengen e Sinan Vllasaliut ;"Krejt mbrapsht"*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Femrat shqiptare mund te jen gjithcka por jo moderne , vdesin per tu shit dhe pse kjo i ben si klloun cirku , smund te jetosh per tu duk , po per tu ndjer mir ti ....

----------


## RaPSouL

Katastrof krejt katastrof , ska me shum komente.

----------


## engjellorja

Nuk jane te gjitha keshtu mor shokeni....
Ka ca femra Shqiepria, qe te japin uje ne bish te luges, te bukura i do , te zgjuara i do, me 5-6 gjuhe te huaja etj etj, me master e specilizime jashte shtetit etj etj
Jane ne minorance e vertete , por jane ama...

Natyrisht kjo kategori femrash nuk eshte preferuar nga ata qafeleshet me makina te bukura qe nuk dine te lidhin dy fjale...
Eh ..._ te urtat deri ne dhembje, te thjeshtat deri ne madheshti_ eshte thene dikur ...

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

O brava sa e mir e the

----------


## zhorzhi

> Nuk jane te gjitha keshtu mor shokeni....
> Ka ca femra Shqiepria, qe te japin uje ne bish te luges, te bukura i do , te zgjuara i do, me 5-6 gjuhe te huaja etj etj, me master e specilizime jashte shtetit etj etj
> Jane ne minorance e vertete , por jane ama...
> 
> Natyrisht kjo kategori femrash nuk eshte preferuar nga ata qafeleshet me makina te bukura qe nuk dine te lidhin dy fjale...
> Eh ..._ te urtat deri ne dhembje, te thjeshtat deri ne madheshti_ eshte thene dikur ...


po shyqyr me engjellore,se mbeten duke share vajzat shqiptare,

pse ashtu si ka edhe jashte te bukura e te shemtuara,ka edhe ketu tek ne.

ne pergjithesi me duket se femrat shqipetare ,me aq sa kane mundesi vishen 

mire,
ka vertet edhe vajza shume te zgjuara, dhe ashtu si thua ti ,me gjuhe te huaja 

me mastera me specializime....e ku di une.

nuk eshte faji jone qe rrojme ne kete vend.......

se harova edhe  dicka;po te ishte tema per meshkujt shqiptare,atehere do thonim   se meshkujt 

shqiptare,jane ata qe nuk punojne dhe nuk kane nje lek ne xhep,por gjithe diten e dites vijne verdalle 

me makina luksoze,dhe sic  i  thone nje fjale te urte ;dhi  e zgjebur,bishtin perpjete.

----------


## sybukura

Une mendoj se vajzat shqiptare po e gjejne veten ,mesemiri ne cdo drejtim te jetes.

----------


## BaBa

> Femrat Shqiptare moderne apo????



ahhahhahah sa po me vjen per te qeshur e per te qar me femrat Shqiptare se moderrnizimin e kan mar komplete per se mbrapthi.


PS: ato femra qe jetojne jashte Shqiperise e din me sakte se ceshte nje gje mod*erne 

shendete o femra qe jetoni ne shqiperi hani pini dhe.... {po patet* kohe }  LOOL

----------


## engjellorja

Ti cuno merr fryme njehere, fol per ato qe njeh, more vesh

Nese nje femer do te kishte tre universitete, dy mastera, te fliste nja 5 gjuhe te huaja, patejter do ishte dhe e pavarur ekonomikisht, ketij tipi femre une i them e emancipuar dhe nje femer e tille nuk ka asgje per t'u share nga nje tjeter femer  e huaj, e cila mezi meson nje gjuhe te huaj dhe per me teper nga pamja eshte si burre.

----------


## DoLpHiN

Vajzave shqiptare u ka ik patllakja fare. Jane djegur pa u pjekur. 
Ps : Jo te gjitha...

----------


## engjellorja

E de eee... se mora patllaken une dhe per pak...

----------


## BaBa

> Vajzave shqiptare u ka ik patllakja fare. Jane djegur pa u pjekur. 
> Ps : Jo te gjitha...




ahhahahhahahhahaah  jo se e kan si zakon me u djeg vajzat mer vella  :ngerdheshje: 





PS: oj engjellore, po pse te dogji ty moj zemer pse he ?

----------


## engjellorja

Mua nuk me djeg fare lali, se aty ku jam une duhen shkalle me u ngjit

----------

